# big bear, no snow! things to do ?



## socalgirl (Feb 13, 2006)

hi,
we're going up to big bear this thursday.  we were planning on skiing and i know they're making snow, but it's just too darn warm!  it will be so slushy on the slopes.  not very good conditions.

so we're looking for other options.  2 boys ages 9 and 15.  can you bike ride up there right now?  hiking? any help would be great!
thanks,
gayle


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 14, 2006)

Movie theaters, lots of hiking trails, alpine slide??


----------



## Malibu Sky (Feb 14, 2006)

It is suppose to cool down the next few days but if it is not too cold, you may want to try to rent a boat on the lake.


----------



## Fisch (Feb 14, 2006)

I second getting a boat.  Throw on a wetsuit and waterski instead of snow ski


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know about Big Bear, we live in Wrightwood in the other mountains catty corner to Big Bear. It is not warm, it is COLD, like 25-28 in the morning at 7 AM. Today, very cold and windy, even driving up Cajon Pass it was 27 at 7 at night. If they are making snow you should be able to ski.
Liz


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 16, 2006)

I am tryin to get into BB in June.  There was some problem with water and the lake in the past.  Is it safe to assume all is good as far as water level?


----------



## Malibu Sky (Feb 17, 2006)

No need to worry....snow is coming!!


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 17, 2006)

The water level was low for a couple years.. its completely full after last years record rain and snow. 

Its been VERY cold the past couple nights.. I think the snow should be fine

I wouldn't recommend a boat. If you fall in the water.. you could go under in seconds. The water is freezing.. the lake is very dark and they have no local dive rescue team.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, thanks CaliDave!  If there was ever an endorsement for wearing a life vest, that was it!


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 18, 2006)

There was a guy a few weeks ago... in a kayak
he tipped it over 50 feet from shore... by himself

his friends watched from shore  he could only swim a few feet, then water was too cold.

He went under a couple minutes later.. dive teams had to be helicoptered in.. took 2 hours


----------

